# tarte ~ General Discussion



## fur4elise (Sep 10, 2017)

*Okay, I confess to imbibing a little tequila while simultaneously cooking dinner and playing online this evening. I could not for the life of me, find a general tarte thread. So...here is one...mods, if there is indeed another one, feel free to move my blah blah over to that  


First up: Tarte Blush Bazaar Amazonian Clay Blush Palette 
*


*Eight blushes and two highlighters; a mix of warm and cool tones. Does anyone own any Tarte blushes? What are your thoughts on quality and pigmentation?

I think it looks pretty dang cool, if you travel or like a complete palette ( I have a custom with assorted colors I really like and use) I may pick up a couple of these for holiday gifts. 
*
(temptalia for image)


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 10, 2017)

If we had a Tarte thread it's super old at this point, so a fresh one is welcomed!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 11, 2017)

*tarte Rainforest of the Sea III palette
*


*I swatched this in store yesterday. It is all shimmer, so one would need some mattes/satins to ground it. **Very pretty but completely dupable. Again, I think it would make a nice gift to someone without an extensive stash. 
*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 16, 2017)

Tarte blushes are hit/miss for me due to my oily skin. Some colors last, some don't.
Their holiday items are usually made in China vs USA for their regular line, so quality becomes an issue.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 16, 2017)

*Tarte tartelette toasted eyeshadow palette
$46 ~ available now at tarte



I kinda like / want this...*
*I think it would play well with the UD Naked Heat palette. *


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 16, 2017)

It definitely has that same sort of vibe.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Tarte tartelette toasted eyeshadow palette
> $46 ~ available now at tarte
> 
> View attachment 61919
> ...


I just got this palette. It’s beautiful! And I prefer it over UD’s naked heat.


i could never make my Ud shadows to work.


----------



## kittycalico (Oct 24, 2017)

So there are some articles floating around today stating Tarte did not adequately secure their customer database and client information, including name, address, email address, and last 4 of CC #, dating back to 2008 was exposed...


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 24, 2017)

kittycalico said:


> So there are some articles floating around today stating Tarte did not adequately secure their customer database and client information, including name, address, email address, and last 4 of CC #, dating back to 2008 was exposed...


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2017)

kittycalico said:


> So there are some articles floating around today stating Tarte did not adequately secure their customer database and client information, including name, address, email address, and last 4 of CC #, dating back to 2008 was exposed...



That's ok.  Equifax already gave out my social security number, so....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2017)

So in addition to the Toasted palette Taste also launched a product called the chrome paint shadow pot.   If you like metallic shadows you need to take a look at these.  There are only 3 colors right now but if they introduced more I would grab them too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2017)

Without flash
 The names are from top to bottom: pot of gold, fire dancer and park ave princess.  
What are your thoughts?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 31, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> View attachment 62148
> 
> Without flash, The names are from top to bottom: *pot of gold, fire dancer and park ave princess*.  What are your thoughts?



*Loving all things metallic, sparkling and shiny right now, they are very appealing! However, I am going to hold off on these for now. I just bought the MUFE XL Color Paint in Copper Gold and the stila Eye For Elegance Liquid Eye Shadow Set (mini containers)...and I have my eyes on the new Natasha Denona Chroma Crystal Top Coat in Peach and Bronze...like I need those like another hole in my head! But alas, you like what you like.

 p.s. Though I do think Fire Dancer may go very nicely with the stila Next to Notte.

*


----------



## javadoo (Oct 31, 2017)

I got the Toasted palette a few days ago and I am in love!
It's absolutely gorgeous and I have used it every day!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 31, 2017)

javadoo said:


> I got the Toasted palette a few days ago and I am in love!
> It's absolutely gorgeous and I have used it every day!


I'm curious do you also have the Urban Decay Naked Heat palette? If you do how do they compare in your opinion.


----------



## javadoo (Nov 1, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm curious do you also have the Urban Decay Naked Heat palette? If you do how do they compare in your opinion.



No, I don't have the Heat palette. In reviews and swatches it just looked so dark and all the colors seemed so similar once applied. The Toasted palette has a great range of colors and I can make complete looks just using this palette, where with the heat palette, when I swatched it in person, I just couldn't see complete looks from it. 
Toasted is also a little less red/burnt than the Heat palette. The Heat palette isn't drawing me in at all, especially after seeing it in person and swatching it myself. 
I am really, really happy with Toasted. The colors are beautiful, and they all apply very nicely and stay put all day(without primer) for me.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 1, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm curious do you also have the Urban Decay Naked Heat palette? If you do how do they compare in your opinion.


* 

I see this palette as being a companion to the UD Heat, which is why I plan to purchase it.  **As soon as I have it, I will be sure to report back.*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2017)

javadoo said:


> No, I don't have the Heat palette. In reviews and swatches it just looked so dark and all the colors seemed so similar once applied. The Toasted palette has a great range of colors and I can make complete looks just using this palette, where with the heat palette, when I swatched it in person, I just couldn't see complete looks from it.
> Toasted is also a little less red/burnt than the Heat palette. The Heat palette isn't drawing me in at all, especially after seeing it in person and swatching it myself.
> I am really, really happy with Toasted have the colors are beautiful, and they all apply very nicely and stay put all day(without primer) for me.




I have both the Toasted and the Naked Heat. I haven't used the Toasted palette yet but I am looking forward to it. I really like the Naked heat especially in combination with my Viseart Matte Neutrals palette. I combine just about everything with my Viseart palette. So far my observations about the Toasted palette are as follows. Anyone notice the vanilla scent? I'm not 100% sure of how I feel about that yet. Ember is the standout in the palette. I can't wait to do a look that color. I'm already plotting. I have a feeling that I will be keeping BOTH palettes because they each have their own strengths and weaknesses.



fur4elise said:


> *
> 
> I see this palette as being a companion to the UD Heat, which is why I plan to purchase it.  **As soon as I have it, I will be sure to report back.*


----------

